# IBS Success Story



## pjbarbour (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,I just wanted to share my success with dealing with IBS. I'd love to get feedback! I was diagnosed when I was 23, I'm now 33. The doctor's told me to increase my fiber intake. However, they did not tell me how to increase it. So, I started taking metamucil, eating brocolli, and other very high fiber foods. This was a bad idea, as my body was not used to these things. Thus, I believe it made my IBS symptoms worse. I believe (but can't prove) that my IBS was caused by a number of things, the food I was eating, the emotions I was avoiding, the time of day, the cards I was dealt. I've never had any other serious medical issue, this is the only thing I've ever dealt with on a serious level. Over the years, it was through trial and error that I learned what I could eat, and what I couldn't eat. I discovered that the food that gave me the best bowel movements was red meat. Now this isn't to say that you should go out and eat a bunch of red meat, I believe some people can't tolerate red meat, just like I can't tolerate very spicy foods, or ethnic foods, i.e. Indian Curry. You know yourself best. I also can't tolerate citrus fruit, but I can do strawberries, bananas, and grapes, and a few other fruits. I thought for a long time that I was lactose intolerant. Then I discovered that I could have goats milk, but then just discovered that I could have organic cow's milk. And I can have cheese, but not that processed stuff they put on delivery pizza, it will go right through me. But again, organic dry cheese I can tolerate. No ice cream, too fatty. And no deep fried foods, i.e. french fries, chicken tenders. When I go to a Washington Nationals game, the most healthy thing I can get there is probably a hot dog. If they had a hamburger, I would get it. But everything else is either deep fried, or pure sugar. I also take digestive enzymes whenever I am someplace where my choices are slim, i.e. a stadium. The digestive enzymes help secrete the digestive juices that my digestive systems doesn't provide, which is part of the reason I occasionally have an IBS attack. I also take probiotics, which I believe are very helpful, in a less obvious way, i.e. I can't prove it. The bottom line is, you know yourself best. Don't always eat something just because the doctor told you to. My experience with Doctors is that they don't often really take the time to get to know you and your habits. So, you know yourself better than anyone. They do want to help you, but I just don't think they have the time the way our healthcare system is set up. But that's a political discussion.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your success! It took me some time as well to discover what worked for me. My girlfriend really was my lifesaver and got me on the right track. She got me to see a Naturopath who had me change what I eat. I thought at first it wouldn't work but boy was I wrong. I believe doctors are sometimes too quick to diagnos and not taking the time to see the whole problem. It's only been a couple of months but I feel awesome.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's interesting that both of you have had such great success with things I have never tried, but I've had my success in a different way. It's so important to post these things, so that the people who come to this forum desperate for help can see what has worked for others.Congratulations to ALL of us who have had success in beating this horrible malady!














Angie in Texas, US


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There is just so much to like about your story. Actually listening to your body and making dietary changes, as opposed to trying to cheat your way through the problems; using multiple approaches and treatments; and (especially) finding ways to live as normally as possible in the face of this.(You might profit from looking at Eating 4 Your Bloodtype for lists of foods your body handles both well and poorly.)I know it is nearly impossible to be so sanguine about this when you are bent over in pain on a daily basis; but congratulations to you on what you have put into this.Mark


----------



## h8ngibs (Jun 15, 2007)

pjbarbour said:


> Hello,I just wanted to share my success with dealing with IBS. I'd love to get feedback! I was diagnosed when I was 23, I'm now 33. The doctor's told me to increase my fiber intake. However, they did not tell me how to increase it. So, I started taking metamucil, eating brocolli, and other very high fiber foods. This was a bad idea, as my body was not used to these things. Thus, I believe it made my IBS symptoms worse. I believe (but can't prove) that my IBS was caused by a number of things, the food I was eating, the emotions I was avoiding, the time of day, the cards I was dealt. I've never had any other serious medical issue, this is the only thing I've ever dealt with on a serious level. Over the years, it was through trial and error that I learned what I could eat, and what I couldn't eat. I discovered that the food that gave me the best bowel movements was red meat. Now this isn't to say that you should go out and eat a bunch of red meat, I believe some people can't tolerate red meat, just like I can't tolerate very spicy foods, or ethnic foods, i.e. Indian Curry. You know yourself best. I also can't tolerate citrus fruit, but I can do strawberries, bananas, and grapes, and a few other fruits. I thought for a long time that I was lactose intolerant. Then I discovered that I could have goats milk, but then just discovered that I could have organic cow's milk. And I can have cheese, but not that processed stuff they put on delivery pizza, it will go right through me. But again, organic dry cheese I can tolerate. No ice cream, too fatty. And no deep fried foods, i.e. french fries, chicken tenders. When I go to a Washington Nationals game, the most healthy thing I can get there is probably a hot dog. If they had a hamburger, I would get it. But everything else is either deep fried, or pure sugar. I also take digestive enzymes whenever I am someplace where my choices are slim, i.e. a stadium. The digestive enzymes help secrete the digestive juices that my digestive systems doesn't provide, which is part of the reason I occasionally have an IBS attack. I also take probiotics, which I believe are very helpful, in a less obvious way, i.e. I can't prove it. The bottom line is, you know yourself best. Don't always eat something just because the doctor told you to. My experience with Doctors is that they don't often really take the time to get to know you and your habits. So, you know yourself better than anyone. They do want to help you, but I just don't think they have the time the way our healthcare system is set up. But that's a political discussion.


----------



## 23240 (Mar 25, 2007)

What you say makes a lot of sense. In Chinese medicine, there are two kinds of diarrhea. One is caused by an excess of cold in the body and the other by an excess of heat. So, if you have an excess of heat, a doctor of traditional Chinese medicine will encourage you to eat cooling foods and vice versa. There's a comprehensive table here:http://www.acupuncture.com/nutrition/chinut1.htmand the book, Healing with Whole Foods is a good resource for the medicinal qualities of the foods we eat (or don't eat).


----------



## Ruheena (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello All!It is very encouraging to know that this thing has a cure! I did not even know what condition I had until 2 months ago and have been going through so much pain since I was 18!!! I am 29 now and this thing keeps getting worse. My doctor tells me that I should not drink milk or any milk products (I am addicted to CHOCOLATE







). I can't eat red meat coz I get tummy aches!!! Alternating tummy upsets and constipation is a major problem!!!!Give me my life back man! Someone suggest SOMETHING!!!!Ruheena


----------

